
Using Python to load JavaScript packages into any website via browser automation - seleniumbase
https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/help_docs/js_package_manager.md
======
seleniumbase
Here's the main website:
[https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase](https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase)

------
mintzworld
Selenium to the rescue!

